# Most "Bad Ass" looking Aircraft of WW2



## windswords (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok. The Most Beautiful Aircraft of WW2 has been a popular thread. What about the most "bad ass" looking plane? You know, the one that looks like it means business just sitting there on the hardstand or grass field? 

My vote is for the P-47 Thunderbolt or a Hawker Typhoon loaded up with bombs and rockets. What do you think? What others would you nominate?

Wind Swords

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2018)

For me it is between 3:

Beaufighter: The engines always looked like massive shoulders and the cockpit a tiny head
Do 335 & Kyushu J7W: Both remind of a eagles or hawks, tiny spindly legs but with lots of power to take out other aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 13, 2018)

Tough call, depends on what you mean by "Bad Ass", just hanging a bunch of ordinance under it is one thing, an inherent bad ass look is another, really and eye of the beholder kind of thing.

To me, Bad Ass means not just how much mudslinging ordinance is under it, but its ability to kick the ever living sh!t out of you.

US - AAF Holy Trinity of P-51, P-47 and P-38 with honorable mention to the Corsair
UK - Spitfire
Ger. - FW-190 and Bf-109
Rus. - Mig 3 and La-5

There are others but those are my top "Bad Ass" looking birds.

*EDIT* Forgot to add the Hellcat as US honorable mention, that condescending smug grin yo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windswords (Jul 13, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Tough call, depends on what you mean by "Bad Ass", just hanging a bunch of ordinance under it is one thing, an inherent bad ass look is another, really and eye of the beholder kind of thing.



Yes, definitely an "eye of the beholder" thing. I will say that a P-47 with the 4 guns per wing or the Typhoon with those big 20 mm barrels looks pretty mean without any ordnance at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 13, 2018)

Ju87G-1 with the big 37MM cannon. The Stuka looks predatory in any case and adding those big guns makes it look even more so.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2018)

One of those massively armed B-25 straffer jobs, Pappy Gun deluxe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dawncaster (Jul 13, 2018)

Corsair - the beauty, but rugged.






I like the early Corsairs with rough surfaces, of the Solomon Islands.

Shining sun, clear sky, glittering sea of emerald blue, white sandy beach, palm trees swaying slowly in the wind, and the powerful sound of the Corsair's R-2800-8.

It evokes something to me.






I am happy that there is someone who shares this feeling.

ps. of course, I also very like the graceful line of Corsair with a good surface condition. Corsair has the dynamic attraction of coexistence of ruggedness and graceful, for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bf 109F or any 109 for that matter. Watch any video of them flying in formation at low level and it always seems to me like they are looking for trouble and hoping they find it

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## redcoat (Jul 13, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beaufighter: The engines always looked like massive shoulders and the cockpit a tiny head


The Beaufighter has been described as "two engines closely followed by an aircraft".

The Beaufighter has also always been a favourite of mine because my granny on my mothers side helped build them in WW2

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 13, 2018)

The way I just read about it was, "Two engines hotly pursued by a fuselage."

My favorite artwork of an Me-109. "Time to take this argument outside, chaps!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh man, I remember that box top!


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 13, 2018)

Poor old Aurora, back in the 1950s and early 60s when I built a lot of models they were worse out there.
I remember a Bf-109E I built from a Aurora kit, it came in dark maroon plastic.
It had 2 little bombs you hung out near each wing tip.
Seems like about every Aurora model you got in that era had those 4 little bombs for the outer wings.
Zero, Avenger, P-47, even a very inaccurate copy of what was supposed to be a Mig 19 had those 4 little bombs.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 13, 2018)

For me, if it's looks alone were talking its got to be a tie between the bf 109 and the p40f. Especially if you get the obligatory sharks mouth on either of those. Now theres a plane that looks like it means buisness.


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 13, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Bf 109F or any 109 for that matter. Watch any video of them flying in formation at low level and it always seems to me like they are looking for trouble and hoping they find it


 Yes I now the vidioes to which you refer and thats as perfect a discription as ive ever heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2018)

The Me262 - it has a predatory look to it.

The Fw190A-8 also has a savage look to it, like that one guy in the corner of the bar that everyone avoids, because he has a reputation of throat-punching people that annoy him...


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 14, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The Me262 - it has a predatory look to it.
> 
> The Fw190A-8 also has a savage look to it, like that one guy in the corner of the bar that everyone avoids, because he has a reputation of throat-punching people that annoy him...


 I didn't think about the 262. I may have re-evaluate and make it a 3 way tie. If were talking most badass looking just sitting on the ground. Then ya, the 262 walks away with that one. In my opinion.


----------



## Timppa (Jul 14, 2018)

windswords said:


> the one that looks like it means business just sitting there on the hardstand or grass field?



This:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 14, 2018)

Just a few nasty duel engine A/C

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah, no.2 after the cannon-armed Stuka would be the B-25H







By the way I took the photos at New Smyrna Beach, FL in April of 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Jul 14, 2018)

Corsning,

Any idea where the P38 shot was taken as it looks like the US?

Cheers,
Biff


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 14, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Just a few nasty duel engine A/C
> In reference to that last pick I've always felt it was a crying shame the F7F wasnt operational a year earlier.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 14, 2018)

Biff,
I found this image on two locations. Neither one disclosed the
the location of this P-38 picture.
On one of the images was posted the following:
www2.gvsu.edv External bomb load of 4,000 lbs. or
ten 5 in. rockets..... It doesn't take a rocket scientist to
see that there is plainly 7 rockets on each wing....
I wish I had your answer, Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2018)

#Dual

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 14, 2018)

Great enhancement Michael.
Thank you sir, Jeff


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 14, 2018)

That was a nonstandard installation on the P-38; they used the Christmas Tree rack operationally for 5 inch HVAR, although some earlier airplanes had the rocket tubes. Based on it being an experimental installation I would assume the shot was taken at Burbank.


----------



## BiffF15 (Jul 14, 2018)

MIflyer said:


> That was a nonstandard installation on the P-38; they used the Christmas Tree rack operationally for 5 inch HVAR, although some earlier airplanes had the rocket tubes. Based on it being an experimental installation I would assume the shot was taken at Burbank.



I zoomed in on the fuel truck but cannot get a hack on what it says. However the ramp is paved, and has stripes/ partially sunken lights and the vehicles definitely look American. Trees / foliage plus the rolling hills in the background on the right makes me lean towards California as well.

Cheers,
Biff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2018)

Biff, the back of the truck looks like it says "Shell" - hard to say, though.

The cars parked all around the perimeter are definitely American and could be the Lockheed Air Terminal (currently the Bob Hope/Hollywood Airport - BUR), which was the delivery site for Lockheed's new aircraft being delivered to the USAAF's Technical Service Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 14, 2018)

JU-87 looks badass all by itself; hang a couple tank buster cannons on it, you got super badass. But the all time gold standard for badass is the McD F-4B with the "dog pecker" IR sensor under the radome and a full house of Sparrows, Sidewinders, and long nose frag bombs.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## michael rauls (Jul 15, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> JU-87 looks badass all by itself; hang a couple tank buster cannons on it, you got super badass. But the all time gold standard for badass is the McD F-4B with the "dog pecker" IR sensor under the radome and a full house of Sparrows, Sidewinders, and long nose frag bombs.
> Cheers,
> Wes


For Vietnam era stuff id say you have a winner. I'd throw a sharks mouth on that Phantom just to sinch the deal. ( I've seen a few so painted)


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 17, 2018)

The Stuka has nothing on this bad boy!






War Thunder





Airfix Tribute Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2018)

*Messerschmitt Bf 109G*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 17, 2018)

Sorry man, I just could not resist.........................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2018)

Not everyone has great taste like me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 17, 2018)

Most vehicles with 4 x 20mm cannons pointed at you will appear slightly "bad ass".


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 17, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Most vehicles with 4 x 20mm cannons pointed at you will appear slightly "bad ass".


Yes, but looking at them from head-on, you'll likely not notice how badass they look til the barrels light up, then it's too late!
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 17, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> The Stuka has nothing on this bad boy!
> 
> View attachment 502054
> 
> ...


Sorry, no version of the Hurricane is just plain "yewgly" enough to compete with a Stuka tank buster in the B A department! It can't even beat out a BF-109G for second place. And third place is reserved for the "gun nose" B-25H.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 17, 2018)

one of the baddest asses of WW2











This thing don't care if you can turn on a dime and give change.
From a great height and distance it will take you out, period!
Just a slight premonition of times to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 17, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not everyone has great taste like me...



I believe sir that I am going to have to agree.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 17, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> I believe sir that I am going to have to agree.



For pity's sake DON'T agree with him...it'll only encourage him!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> For pity's sake DON'T agree with him...it'll only encourage him!!!!



Thanks for proving me right...


----------



## parsifal (Jul 17, 2018)

For me it would be Harvard trainer. every trainer is one more pilot being churned out to overwhelm the opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 17, 2018)

B-26B





Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 17, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> B-26B
> View attachment 502073
> 
> Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'



Great pic Greg, it isn't Susie Q from Midway, do you know when/where/etc. anything about that pic?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2018)

parsifal said:


> For me it would be Harvard trainer. every trainer is one more pilot being churned out to overwhelm the opposition.



But the thread is asking for “Most Bad Ass Looking”...

Unless that is still the Harvard for you. That’s ok. To each their own...


----------



## soulezoo (Jul 17, 2018)

Me 262 for me.

P-61 Black Widow close 2nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jul 17, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> But the thread is asking for “Most Bad Ass Looking”...
> 
> Unless that is still the Harvard for you. That’s ok. To each their own...




No, comparing the livery of different aircraft to ascertain which one has the meanest look is rather like peacocks comparing their plumes to see which one has the prettiest feathers.

To me, the aircraft(s) most able to generate the following headline is the one to be most feared








If you break down which aircraft is contributed most to making that headline possible, it has to be the trainers that produced the pilots to fly the planes that made the headline a reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2018)

Then there's this French abortion...






Oh wait! The thread is "Looks Badass", not "Looks like Ass" - my bad!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 18, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Then there's this French abortion...
> 
> View attachment 502085
> 
> ...


Badass is supposed to mean ugly looking, threatening, and powerful, not ridiculous, incompetent, and impotent! This one's BVR (Beyond Viagra Redemption).
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2018)

parsifal said:


> No, comparing the livery of different aircraft to ascertain which one has the meanest look is rather like peacocks comparing their plumes to see which one has the prettiest feathers.
> 
> To me, the aircraft(s) most able to generate the following headline is the one to be most feared
> 
> ...



I won’t disagree with your overall concept...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks can be deceiving

The Ba.65 looked far more menacing than its performance warranted. On the other hand, the Spitfire was kind of cute.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 18, 2018)

swampyankee said:


> On the other hand, the Spitfire was kind of cute.


As was the Thunderbolt in a rolly-poly "huggy bear" sort of a way, despite its badass performance and firepower. Steel fist in a velvet glove is not what this thread is about, is it? More like an iron gauntlet with knuckle spikes and fresh blood on it, n'est ce pas?
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 18, 2018)

parsifal said:


> No, comparing the livery of different aircraft to ascertain which one has the meanest look is rather like peacocks comparing their plumes to see which one has the prettiest feathers.


No, but aren't we looking for ugly, menacing, and effective, not pretty and seductive? I think there's a difference there. Vive la difference! (Sorry, my French is 50+ years old.)
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YF12A (Jul 18, 2018)

Most Bad Ass Looking? Boeing Yb-40 hands down!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 18, 2018)

YF12A said:


> Most Bad Ass Looking? Boeing Yb-40 hands down!


Ha, ha. Roger that!
Bumps the tank-busting Stuka and all others down-list.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## BiffF15 (Jul 18, 2018)

parsifal said:


> For me it would be Harvard trainer. every trainer is one more pilot being churned out to overwhelm the opposition.



I think the T-6 / Harvard would be a strong contender for most cost effective.

Cheers,
Biff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YF12A (Jul 18, 2018)

Now, for the Most Bad Ass Effective, there are only 2, take your pick. Enola Gay or Bock's Car.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2018)

There is only one way an AT-6 could look badass...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 18, 2018)

BiffF15 said:


> I think the T-6 / Harvard would be a strong contender for most cost effective.
> 
> Cheers,
> Biff


I agree, but that's another thread. Good idea, why don't you start it? We can have a lot of fun with that.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 18, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> There is only one way an AT-6 could look badass...
> 
> View attachment 502162


Oh, come on, Kate without her Long Lance is but a spear chucker hithout a spear! How badass is that, huh?
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## parsifal (Jul 18, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Oh, come on, Kate without her Long Lance is but a spear chucker hithout a spear! How badass is that, huh?
> Cheers,
> Wes


Badass because its already chucked its spear hehe

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 18, 2018)

redcoat said:


> The Beaufighter has been described as "two engines closely followed by an aircraft".
> 
> The Beaufighter has also always been a favourite of mine because my granny on my mothers side helped build them in WW2


Ahh yes, but as my late grandfather (Aussie) would say about the bea, "Great visibility, no nose to get in the road!" lol


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 18, 2018)

Some good mentions here folks....
But for me i think
Sitting on the ground - P 61 "Black widow"
In the air - Me - 262
On you're tail (Rear view mirror) - Fw -190 A series
Diving at you on the ground with full armament - Hawker Typhoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 18, 2018)

mean looking even without torpedo or rockets. Out guns just about anything, I believe the Australians mounted a pair of .50 cal guns in each wing to replace the .303s,

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 18, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> There is only one way an AT-6 could look badass...
> 
> View attachment 502162


Actually the North American AT-6 was converted into a three blade-prop attack
aircraft capable of 250 mph and was extremely maneuverable: A-27


----------



## CORSNING (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok, I agree these don't count. I'm just saying.....


----------



## parsifal (Jul 18, 2018)

Cornered and fighting for life....HMS illustrious vs FKX January 1941. nowhere to run or hide. no way to give up. Fight to the end
HMS Illustrious in Grand harbor January 1941

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 18, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> Biff, the back of the truck looks like it says "Shell" - hard to say, though.
> 
> The cars parked all around the perimeter are definitely American and could be the Lockheed Air Terminal (currently the Bob Hope/Hollywood Airport - BUR), which was the delivery site for Lockheed's new aircraft being delivered to the USAAF's Technical Service Command.


Below is a description of the 2x7 rocket installation from Bert Kinzey's D&S Vol.58:




This particular a/c is a P-38L-1, s/n 44-24490. Tests showed that firing rockets in this configuration was causing wing skin deformations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 18, 2018)

CATCH 22 said:


> This particular a/c is a P-38L-1, s/n 44-24490. Tests showed that firing rockets in this configuration was causing wing skin deformations.


The launch was probably pretty hard on the Pitot Tube, too.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 18, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Great pic Greg, it isn't Susie Q from Midway, do you know when/where/etc. anything about that pic?


September 1943: "Earthquake McGoon", Martin B-26B-1-MA Marauder s/n 41-17747 from the 37th Bomb Squadron, 17th Bomb Group, 12th Air Force.
For more check here.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 18, 2018)

Peter Gunn said:


> Great pic Greg, it isn't Susie Q from Midway, do you know when/where/etc. anything about that pic?





CATCH 22 said:


> September 1943: "Earthquake McGoon", Martin B-26B-1-MA Marauder s/n 41-17747 from the 37th Bomb Squadron, 17th Bomb Group, 12th Air Force.
> For more check here.


Suzie Q (#40-1391) was the 30th of the original B-26 MA order, and differed from the B-26Bs in that it had only a single .50 cal. in the tail, could only carry one 250 gallon bomb bay tank, had less armor. The first B-26Bs upgraded the tail to a twin .50 mount, added armor and plumbing for up to 4 x 250 gallon (US) bomb bay tanks. The B-26B-1 was a stock B-26B MA that had been depot modified with upgraded engines (R-2800-41), modified cowlings for desert air filters, increased armor, and most significantly, upgrading all .30 caliber defensive guns to .50 caliber. The photo is a rare shot that shows all three waist guns (left, right, ventral).

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 19, 2018)

parsifal said:


> Badass because its already chucked its spear hehe


Nah, I don't think so. Looks like there's some small object (looks like a blivit) hanging from the torpedo station. No spear chuckin' on this hop! Hey, where's your manners, man, referring to Lady Kate as "it"? Show some respect, man!
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thud-Dud89 (Jul 19, 2018)

Besides what has already been said on the Stuka and P-40, what about the B7A Grace? Actually, pretty much any plane with inverted gull wings looks aggressive to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## gomwolf (Jul 19, 2018)

Bf109 every variation since Friedrich. No doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## calic (Jul 19, 2018)

US: F4U Corsair
Ger: Messerschmidt BF109
Jap: Mitsubishi A6M Reisen (Zero-Sen)
UK: Supermarine Spitfire
Rus: Yak-9T


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2018)

gomwolf said:


> View attachment 502414
> 
> 
> Bf109 every variation since Friedrich. No doubt.



Red 7, Seen her fly on many occasions over in Germany. Once together with an Me 262 in formation. Lovely sight. Beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jul 21, 2018)

Armament of the US P-47 Thunderbolt attack aircraft close-up. Well visible wings 12,7-mm machine guns "Browning" M2 and guides for three 4.5 inch rockets. I know the rocket accuracy was poor, but i h



ave to say, this looks pretty menacing.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 21, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Armament of the US P-47 Thunderbolt attack aircraft close-up. Well visible wings 12,7-mm machine guns "Browning" M2 and guides for three 4.5 inch rockets. I know the rocket accuracy was poor, but i h
> View attachment 502650
> ave to say, this looks pretty menacing.....


How high tech can you get? Those rocket launcher look like sonotubes stuck together with electrical tape and tie-wraps. Field mod?
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 21, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> How high tech can you get? Those rocket launcher look like sonotubes stuck together with electrical tape and tie-wraps. Field mod?
> Cheers,
> Wes


Sort of
developed from/with this.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2018)

XBe02Drvr said:


> How high tech can you get? Those rocket launcher look like sonotubes stuck together with electrical tape and tie-wraps. Field mod?
> Cheers,
> Wes


Still looks better than a couple of Panzerfausts cobbled together on a Bü181's wing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## redcoat (Jul 21, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Sort of
> developed from/with this.
> View attachment 502675


It also went the other way, aircraft rockets fitted on a Sherman.
It was a field modification on a few Coldstream Guard tanks


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 21, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Sort of
> developed from/with this.
> View attachment 502675


By cracky, that looks like Stalin's organ!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 21, 2018)

T34 Calliope - Wikipedia


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 23, 2018)

Definitely Bad Ass.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 23, 2018)

Smokey Stover said:


> Armament of the US P-47 Thunderbolt attack aircraft close-up. Well visible wings 12,7-mm machine guns "Browning" M2 and guides for three 4.5 inch rockets. I know the rocket accuracy was poor, but i h
> View attachment 502650
> ave to say, this looks pretty menacing.....


I dunno. Looks like he's heading home for a little plumbing project.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jul 23, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> I dunno. Looks like he's heading home for a little plumbing project.


Schedule 40 PVC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> There is only one way an AT-6 could look badass...
> 
> View attachment 502162




Here's another way Dave.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 5, 2020)

Graeme said:


> Here's another way Dave.
> 
> View attachment 572428


You, Sir, cannot have enough bacon for that badass car!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 5, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> You, Sir, cannot have enough bacon for that badass car!!


1939 F1 Constructors Championship! Someone finally beats Auto Union!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 8, 2020)

Shortround6 said:


> View attachment 502187
> 
> mean looking even without torpedo or rockets. Out guns just about anything, I believe the Australians mounted a pair of .50 cal guns in each wing to replace the .303s,


I‘ve got to agree on the Beaufighter. Put 100 of these in Malaya in October 1941 and Japan will face some new challenges.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 8, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> I‘ve got to agree on the Beaufighter. Put 100 of these in Malaya in October 1941 and Japan will face some new challenges.


Why bother? We all know Singapore is impregnable. The Japs wouldn't dare attack us there! Those planes are more badly needed in the Med.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 9, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Why bother? We all know Singapore is impregnable. The Japs wouldn't dare attack us there! Those planes are more badly needed in the Med.


With a reasonable quantity of aircraft - IMO Buffalo (60 active in Malaya Command), Hudson (24 active) and Blenheims (47 active) were fine, just quadruple the *active* numbers of all three to 240 Buffaloes, 280 Hudson/Blenheims), and replace the 24 Vildebeests with my 100 Beaufighters plus better leadership, Malaya (not only Singapore) would have been a tougher nut to crack.

Can you imagine Beaufighters breaking up a bombing raid consisting of egg shell Sallys and Bettys? Compared to the IJAF's fighters in Malaya, the Beaufighter was as fast as the Oscars and much faster than the Nates, and of course much more powerfully armed and protected. The Japanese would have feared the Beaufighter, especially after it tears up the IJN landing ships (that's where the better leadership comes in).

Throw in some MTBs and MTGBs and a few submarines to monitor the Gulf of Thailand and you're a good place. So, yes, get those bad ass Beaufighters to Malaya!


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 9, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> So, yes, get those bad ass Beaufighters to Malaya


I say again, "Why bother, old chap? The planes currently positioned there can easily handle the Japs with their myopic pilots in their wood and fabric biplanes, should they have the unmitigated audacity to attack us there!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 9, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I say again, "Why bother, old chap? The planes currently positioned there can easily handle the Japs with their myopic pilots in their wood and fabric biplanes, should they have the unmitigated audacity to attack us there!"



Systemic racism was certainly a problem, especially since the British knew that the IJN was a very competent force. Not extrapolating that to the IJA was a major blunder. The other was that Germany was an existential threat; Japan threatened parts of the Empire. Losing the figurative head was more dangerous than the loss of the extremities that were the Empire.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 9, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I say again, "Why bother, old chap? The planes currently positioned there can easily handle the Japs with their myopic pilots in their wood and fabric biplanes, should they have the unmitigated audacity to attack us there!"


It's ironic that the Brits respected the useless Italians more than the Japanese, sending their best ANZ forces to North Africa instead of Malaya. Pre-Rommel and Afrika Korp of course, but that's hindsight.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 9, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> It's ironic that the Brits respected the useless Italians more than the Japanese, sending their best ANZ forces to North Africa instead of Malaya. Pre-Rommel and Afrika Korp of course, but that's hindsight.


"Why deny a needed use of troops in favor of a nonexistent threat? Those yellow monkeys wouldn't DARE attack any part of our empire, no matter how much they rattle their sabers!"


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 9, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> "Why deny a needed use of troops in favor of a nonexistent threat? Those yellow monkeys wouldn't DARE attack any part of our empire, no matter how much they rattle their sabers!"


I sense we won’t close this turn of thought until someone agrees with you. So, I volunteer. 

I agree with everything you’ve written above.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 9, 2020)

This plan not only assumes good leadership, it requires thousands of ground crewmen (and their logistics tail) who are trained in addition to the hundreds of airmen (and their logistics) who need to be better trained than the Pilots/crew who were there.

Hardware may be the easy part?


----------



## RagTag (Mar 10, 2020)

Since I haven’t seen it here yet and this is based on looks I’ll nominate the Panzerknacker. To me the Henschel HS 129 was one of the most sinister looking aircraft of the war, with or without the Pak 40 variant 75 mm anti tank mounted. I think that’s a 37mm mounted below. An A-10 of it’s day, with a reptilian snout.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 10, 2020)

RagTag said:


> To me the Henschel HS 129 was one of the most sinister looking aircraft of the war,


Agreed. Now, put some (admittedly non-existent from LW perspective) better and yet still compact engines on the Henschel and you’ve got bad ass performance to match the looks.

Interestingly, when searching Google there are very few images of the HS 129 either in-flight or carrying bombs. There are some, but the vast majority are images on the ground without bombs or bomb racks. Perhaps the ground-based photographers shared our opinion that the HS 129 was a sinister looking bird.

Did anyone make a small radial that we could swap out for the twin 660 hp, 37 in. diameter Gnome-Rhone 14M? If only as a postwar experiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> Did anyone make a small radial that we could swap out for the twin 660 hp, 37 in. diameter Gnome-Rhone 14M?


P&W R-1535


----------



## Torch (Mar 10, 2020)

Always thought these were bad ass..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 10, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> P&W R-1535


It does appear to be the closest candidate and offers a little more power, but the P&W is almost 20% heavier and wider than the GR14.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2020)

Over 160 more HP at only 7 inches wider plus it's roughly 70 pounds heavier than the 14M


----------



## RagTag (Mar 10, 2020)

75mm of Badassness. Now about those punky powerplants......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## glennasher (Mar 10, 2020)

It's hard to argue about the Beaufighter, it just oozes 'pugnacious' badassery, at least on the Allies side. It beats even the B-25H in my book. Pugnacious has to be the best descriptor of that bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## michael rauls (Mar 10, 2020)

glennasher said:


> It's hard to argue about the Beaufighter, it just oozes 'pugnacious' badassery, at least on the Allies side. It beats even the B-25H in my book. Pugnacious has to be the best descriptor of that bird.


Like rating just for using the term "badassery"👍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 10, 2020)

Most badass fighter: Me-262
Most badass bomber: B-29
Most badass recon plane: C6N
Most badass trainer: T-6


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 10, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> 7 inches wider plus it's roughly 70 pounds heavier than the 14M


Yes, that's the 20% wider and heavier I mentioned. That's a lot.

Considering that the designer didn't leave sufficient space for the instruments, I wonder if there's space for two heavier and wider engines.


----------



## RagTag (Mar 10, 2020)

Agree, I could go with the Beaufighter on the Allied side. Again on looks. Something about those snub nosed twins. Those pictures of Beaufighters disassembling German shipping are some of the most amazing in-action aerial shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 10, 2020)

RagTag said:


> Agree, I could go with the Beaufighter on the Allied side. Again on looks. Something about those snub nosed twins. Those pictures of Beaufighters disassembling German shipping are some of the most amazing in-action aerial shots.


Yeah, Bristol got it right with the Beaufighter... but then lost their way with the Brigand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 11, 2020)

RagTag said:


> 75mm of Badassness. Now about those punky powerplants......
> View attachment 572851


I'll see your offer and raise you one B-25H with 75mm of Badassness + 10 additional Ma Deuces.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 11, 2020)

soulezoo said:


> I'll see your offer and raise you one B-25H with 75mm of Badassness + 10 additional Ma Deuces.
> View attachment 572974


"Capt. Skelton A. ('Skip') Baumber, Commanding."


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 11, 2020)

Did not reach the frontline but deserved an honorary mention?
No issues with powerplants, 75 mm looks more intimidating than on B-25H. And a badass name as well. GRRRizzzly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Mar 11, 2020)

soulezoo said:


> I'll see your offer and raise you one B-25H with 75mm of Badassness + 10 additional Ma Deuces.
> View attachment 572974


Granted, you have a point, but with a business end that looks like a bit like a beluga, that takes the badass factor back a bit...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## jmcalli2 (Mar 12, 2020)

MIflyer said:


> Yeah, no.2 after the cannon-armed Stuka would be the B-25H
> View attachment 501825
> View attachment 501826
> 
> By the way I took the photos at New Smyrna Beach, FL in April of 2016


The 75mm armed B-25 wins my vote. This one with eight fifties is at the USS Alabama site near Mobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 12, 2020)

RagTag said:


> Granted, you have a point, but with a business end that looks like a bit like a beluga, that takes the badass factor back a bit...
> View attachment 573025


I like Beluga, especially the vodka, the caviar....


----------



## Dimlee (Mar 13, 2020)

soulezoo said:


> I like Beluga, especially the vodka, the caviar....



And Airbus Beluga is real Bad Ass of the transport aviation.
Sorry, not WWII, but I could not resist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Mar 15, 2020)

windswords said:


> Ok. The Most Beautiful Aircraft of WW2 has been a popular thread. What about the most "bad ass" looking plane? You know, the one that looks like it means business just sitting there on the hardstand or grass field?
> 
> My vote is for the P-47 Thunderbolt or a Hawker Typhoon loaded up with bombs and rockets. What do you think? What others would you nominate?
> 
> Wind Swords


The person taking this photo probably thought this Me 410 Hornisse with BK 5 cannon was pretty badass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2020)

Not within the thread's time period - but the COW gun at the front of the Blackburn Perth looks rather "badass". And if the gun don't work - hit'em with the anchor...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> T34 Calliope - Wikipedia



Needs wings.
Not just for this thread, but to hang on more missiles.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2020)

Perhaps you go back to page 4 and follow where this came from


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 17, 2020)

Naw, I'm good. P 4 shows lots of planes and one tank.
The tank needs wings, both for this thread and as room for more missiles.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2020)

You're new here. These threads rarely stay on topic for more than one page. Stick around and watch


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm new here. And, I'm good with what I said. Have fun.


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 17, 2020)

Heinkel He 219 looks pretty bad ass IMO. I believe it was the only German aircraft built specifically from the ground up as a night fighter. 

 

There's one being restored, see here Heinkel He 219 Uhu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Mar 17, 2020)

it looked good but was overweight and lacked rear defense


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 17, 2020)

Denniss said:


> it looked good but was overweight and lacked rear defense.


Overweight or not, it was a good performer. And just how effective is rear defense in a night fighter, anyhow? If you're being stalked by a Mosquito intruder, your "tail gunner" isn't going to see him until he opens fire, at which point your gunner is toast. And no other intruder is going to catch you. And a head-on view of a plywood Mosquito is going to paint a mighty small radar return, IF you happen to be one of the very few to have tailcone radar installed. It was in its infancy, and not completely sorted yet. Radar is really better than a gunner. It doesn't light up the sky and bring everybody's eyes on you like a gunner would. If you get a tail warning, just duck out of the way and disappear from your pursuer's scope. Chances are he's trying to home on the emissions of your radar, but has a relatively narrow cone of sensitivity, so if you make a sharp change of direction and get outside the cone, he's got 1 chance in 4 (up, down, left, right) of guessing correctly and re-acquiring you. You have 3 chances in 4 of making a clean getaway. Without the weight and drag of a gunner your chances are better yet.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Mar 18, 2020)

Interesting video as well. Of note the He-177 at roughly 2:40 and 7:00 in foreground and background.

Cheers,
Biff


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 18, 2020)

I always thought that the HE219 won the "How far forward can we get the Pilot" Competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 18, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> I always thought that the HE219 won the "How far forward can we get the Pilot" Competition



They wanted to be absolutely certain he was the first at the scene of the crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2020)

I remember the first time I saw one without the arieals on the nose, I couldn't figure out what the heck it was.


----------



## Just Schmidt (Mar 18, 2020)

I am slightly embarrassed about making this post, but I do think this looks bad ass, kind of.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 18, 2020)

Just Schmidt said:


> I am slightly embarrassed about making this post, but I do think this looks bad ass, kind of.
> View attachment 574048



Well, it was an effective aircraft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Mar 18, 2020)

A-36





Savoia-Marchetti SM79 Sparviero

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 19, 2020)

herman1rg said:


> I always thought that the HE219 won the "How far forward can we get the Pilot" Competition


Could you ask for better visibility? Bet it feels like sitting on the business end of a high dive board. About like the front seat of a Schleicher ASK21 or any other glass slipper. The world yawns before you from right in front of your toes.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 19, 2020)

stug3 said:


> Savoia-Marchetti SM79 Sparviero


I never thought "badassness" equaled Ugly As Sin. Somehow the Humpback Whale just isn't high in my "Badass Book".


----------



## maxmwill (Mar 20, 2020)

Y'know, scrolling down, yes, those might be some rather badass flying machines, however, for pure badassery from both an offensive as well as for aircrew, my vote would have to be the Flying Prostitute herself, the B-26, so called because she seemed to have no visible means of support, a point that was reinforced by one of her other names, One a Day in Tampa Bay. She was so hot that she looked like she truly was flying at high speed just sitting on the ground. After all, "badass" can be looked at both ways. This bird had to be flown all the way, from taxying, to landing, no gentle flaring before touchdown here.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 20, 2020)

maxmwill said:


> my vote would have to be the Flying Prostitute herself, the B-26, so called because she seemed to have no visible means of support


That's no airplane, that's a torpedo with fins on it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## chipieal (Mar 20, 2020)

I realize my choice just missed WW II. It is the sinister Tigercat Look at it head on enough said


----------



## Husky (Mar 20, 2020)

stug3 said:


> A-36
> View attachment 574080
> 
> 
> ...



A36 is pretty bad ass


----------



## maxmwill (Mar 26, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> That's no airplane, that's a torpedo with fins on it!


All the better


----------



## Hardlydank (May 18, 2020)

The Skypirate is an absolute beast - 70ft wingspan, 3,000hp, an "8-bladed Hamilton-Standard Super Hydromatic contra-rotating individually fully-feathering constant-speed propeller", capable of carrying _4 _torpedoes, and 7 0.50 cals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2020)

And only two were built, having flown just before the war ended.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (May 18, 2020)

maxmwill said:


> Y'know, scrolling down, yes, those might be some rather badass flying machines, however, for pure badassery from both an offensive as well as for aircrew, my vote would have to be the Flying Prostitute herself, the B-26, so called because she seemed to have no visible means of support, a point that was reinforced by one of her other names, One a Day in Tampa Bay. She was so hot that she looked like she truly was flying at high speed just sitting on the ground. After all, "badass" can be looked at both ways. This bird had to be flown all the way, from taxying, to landing, no gentle flaring before touchdown here.
> View attachment 574236



Always thought this was a badass pic of the B-26:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 18, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And only two were built, having flown just before the war ended.



And that monster was supposed to fly off a carrier?? Usurp the title "Whale" a whole decade before the A3D.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgeno71 (May 18, 2020)

I like the P-38. I just looks fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 18, 2020)

gjs238 said:


> Always thought this was a badass pic of the B-26:
> View attachment 581961


"Texaco nine seven, Hooker two six is precontact."
"Hooker two six cleared to contact position. You're scheduled eight thousand pounds this tank, will that do it?"
"Affirm, Texaco, good flow."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (May 18, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And that monster was supposed to fly off a carrier?? Usurp the title "Whale" a whole decade before the A3D.


Apparently it could only operate from the Essex and Midway class carriers. The Navy cancelled their orders for 23 planes around when the war ended


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 18, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Apparently it could only operate from the Essex and Midway class carriers. The Navy cancelled their orders for 23 planes around when the war ended


A seagoing Flying Fortress!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (May 18, 2020)

gjs238 said:


> Always thought this was a badass pic of the B-26:
> View attachment 581961


badass bombardier!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 18, 2020)

RagTag said:


> badass bombardier!


Looks like he's smoking a joint...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NevadaK (May 19, 2020)

I've always thought that the American "gunship" bomber had a certain look that could be defined as badass. Aesthetically, I prefer the A-26 Invader to the Mitchell, but the B-25 just looks more pugnacious.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (May 19, 2020)

the gunships may have looked badass but if used against an enemy operating lots of flak they would have gotten their ass shot off.


----------



## Token (May 19, 2020)

NevadaK said:


> I've always thought that the American "gunship" bomber had a certain look that could be defined as badass. Aesthetically, I prefer the A-26 Invader to the Mitchell, but the B-25 just looks more pugnacious.
> 
> View attachment 582066
> View attachment 582067



A book (fiction) that brings this aircraft home is "Whip" by Martin Caidin.

T!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (May 19, 2020)

Denniss said:


> the gunships may have looked badass but if used against an enemy operating lots of flak they would have gotten their ass shot off.



Weren't the forward firing guns for flak suppression?


----------



## Hardlydank (May 19, 2020)

gjs238 said:


> Weren't the forward firing guns for flak suppression?


They were used for ground attack in general, so yes, sometimes they did that. Idk how often flak suppression missions were done

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 19, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> They were used for ground attack in general, so yes, sometimes they did that. Idk how often flak suppression missions were done


The flak suppression was for inbound on a skip-bombing run. Pretty effective against lackluster Japanese flak, as the Japanese disregard for defensive measures left their gunners poorly shielded.
Against emplaced 88s in the ETO, I suspect they wouldn't have fared so well.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2020)

Airfield strafing was another common mission in the PTO, while dropping parafrags at treetop heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2020)

worldwarphotos.info

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tkdog (May 20, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> The flak suppression was for inbound on a skip-bombing run. Pretty effective against lackluster Japanese flak, as the Japanese disregard for defensive measures left their gunners poorly shielded.
> Against emplaced 88s in the ETO, I suspect they wouldn't have fared so well.



I have walked around at Peleliu and looked at the Japanese defenses, granted decades later. It would have been extremely difficult for them to have gotten 88s there to emplace if they had had them. I think it is worth remembering that the physical environment was dramatically different between theaters and that drove the weapon selection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 20, 2020)

Tkdog said:


> I have walked around at Peleliu and looked at the Japanese defenses, granted decades later. It would have been extremely difficult for them to have gotten 88s there to emplace if they had had them. I think it is worth remembering that the physical environment was dramatically different between theaters and that drove the weapon selection.


I agree. And that's why the gun nose B25s and their skip bombing tactics were much better suited to the PTO than the ETO. German flak was much more potent and the gunners better protected.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (May 20, 2020)

Probably more deadly than 88s for a low flyng plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 20, 2020)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 582151
> 
> 
> Probably more deadly than 88s for a low flyng plane.


And I thought the ZSU23 was a badass looking weapon! Do you know what caliber these are? Looks deadly, but where are the armored shields these kinds of weapons usually have? A couple of B25Js in a scissors attack would wipe these guys out.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 20, 2020)

maxmwill said:


> Y'know, scrolling down, yes, those might be some rather badass flying machines, however, for pure badassery from both an offensive as well as for aircrew, my vote would have to be the Flying Prostitute herself, the B-26, so called because she seemed to have no visible means of support, a point that was reinforced by one of her other names, One a Day in Tampa Bay. She was so hot that she looked like she truly was flying at high speed just sitting on the ground. After all, "badass" can be looked at both ways. This bird had to be flown all the way, from taxying, to landing, no gentle flaring before touchdown here.
> View attachment 574236


Good shot of the Baltimore Whore, this one looks to be a test bed aircraft. Wonder what the scoop at the rear fuselage was attached to.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 20, 2020)

tyrodtom said:


> Poor old Aurora, back in the 1950s and early 60s when I built a lot of models they were worse out there.
> I remember a Bf-109E I built from a Aurora kit, it came in dark maroon plastic.
> It had 2 little bombs you hung out near each wing tip.
> Seems like about every Aurora model you got in that era had those 4 little bombs for the outer wings.
> Zero, Avenger, P-47, even a very inaccurate copy of what was supposed to be a Mig 19 had those 4 little bombs.


I had that same weird color ME-109 too! I believe Lindbergh and Aurora were tied for worst.


----------



## Hardlydank (May 20, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And I thought the ZSU23 was a badass looking weapon! Do you know what caliber these are? Looks deadly, but where are the armored shields these kinds of weapons usually have? A couple of B25Js in a scissors attack would wipe these guys out.


They're 2cm (0.79 in). Most flak batteries I've seen only have frontal armor, I assume because of weight, cost, and/or production time.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 20, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I had that same weird color ME-109 too! I believe Lindbergh and Aurora were tied for worst.


I had that Emil, too! And the yellow Zero and the OD P40E, and the black (or almost black) FW190. Aurora was rugged as hell, but poorly detailed, and Lindbergh was fairly well detailed, but kind of flimsy. I would rate Lindbergh ahead by a nose, if handled carefully. I liked Monogram if I couldn't afford Revell, which was most of the time.
What a blast!
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 20, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Most flak batteries I've seen only have frontal armor, I assume because of weight, cost, and/or production time.


Ditto, although in most cases it's not really armor, more like frontal deflection shielding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## NevadaK (May 20, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I had that Emil, too! And the yellow Zero and the OD P40E, and the black (or almost black) FW190. Aurora was rugged as hell, but poorly detailed, and Lindbergh was fairly well detailed, but kind of flimsy. I would rate Lindbergh ahead by a nose, if handled carefully. I liked Monogram if I couldn't afford Revell, which was most of the time.
> What a blast!
> Cheers,
> Wes



I recall building the FW 190, but mostly had the same impression of the Aurora models and tried to save my money a little longer for something nicer. I was fortunate that I lived close enough to Detroit in the 70's that I could convince my step-father, who also built models, to take me to the Squadron Shop about once a month on a shopping trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> Good shot of the Baltimore Whore, this one looks to be a test bed aircraft. Wonder what the scoop at the rear fuselage was attached to.


Westinghouse 19-B axial flow turbojet.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 20, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I had that Emil, too! And the yellow Zero and the OD P40E, and the black (or almost black) FW190. Aurora was rugged as hell, but poorly detailed, and Lindbergh was fairly well detailed, but kind of flimsy. I would rate Lindbergh ahead by a nose, if handled carefully. I liked Monogram if I couldn't afford Revell, which was most of the time.
> What a blast!
> Cheers,
> Wes


After all these years I finally find out that was an actual me-109 type. I thought they just came up with something “Messerschmidtish”. After all, it wasn’t from Monogram or Revell. And now, back to our thread......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (May 20, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Westinghouse 19-B axial flow turbojet.


OK, the door has been opened. Here is a woulda, shoulda, coulda. I nominate this as the most badass looking B-26, anyway. Note the French roundels. I was going to call this the french version of “B- - - - W- - - -“, but it sounds a little too nasty. Note the F-84. This aircraft probably served in ww2 so It should count. Although this Marauder likely was still giving useful service into the 50’s! Wonder what the top end was?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (May 20, 2020)

Confirmed! 20 missions. Official Badass nominee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Darth Sarcastis (May 21, 2020)

F7F tigercat, this cat doesn't play well with others, pity it didn't get the chance.

D/S

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (May 21, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And I thought the ZSU23 was a badass looking weapon! Do you know what caliber these are? Looks deadly, but where are the armored shields these kinds of weapons usually have? A couple of B25Js in a scissors attack would wipe these guys out.



Not so sure. There were a number protecting a potential target, always well camouflaged, so when a plane shoot at a particular one another Vierling would nail it easily.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

RagTag said:


> OK, the door has been opened. Here is a woulda, shoulda, coulda. I nominate this as the most badass looking B-26, anyway.


That inlet duct has a very P80-ish look to it, don't you think?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

Elmas said:


> Not so sure. There were a number protecting a potential target, always well camouflaged, so when a plane shoot at a particular one another Vierling would nail it easily.


Gee, I think I'll go back to the Pacific and skip bombing the Nippon Maru.
More conducive to health and long life.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2020)

RagTag said:


> Confirmed! 20 missions. Official Badass nominee.
> View attachment 582296


This might not be the most badass plane but perhaps “Most Badass Emeritus”?


----------



## swampyankee (May 21, 2020)

Elmas said:


> Not so sure. There were a number protecting a potential target, always well camouflaged, so when a plane shoot at a particular one another Vierling would nail it easily.



This is why cluster bombs were invented: just fly over them. When they light up at the first bomber (who will have the worst job ever), the other ones know have a better idea of where to drop stuff. 

As an aside, according to Keegan in _Six Armies in Normandy_, at least one German armored unit officer committed suicide after a bombing attack (the attack also left the tank unit he was in incapable of combat for some time). Aerial (and artillery) bombardments are highly stressful (and I'm very glad I've been nowhere near either)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (May 21, 2020)

Most-badass-looking heavy bomber, the PB4Y-2 Privateer. 
Though I'd prefer the twin tails of the common B-24 Liberator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> And I thought the ZSU23 was a badass looking weapon! Do you know what caliber these are? Looks deadly, but where are the armored shields these kinds of weapons usually have? A couple of B25Js in a scissors attack would wipe these guys out.


Flakvierling 38 (20mm) - they were deployed in large numbers at strategic locations as well as being fixed to mobile mounts, like the "Wirbelwind", which was a converted Pzkfw IV chassis.
They were also mounted on various Sd.Kfz halftrack types, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> After all these years I finally find out that was an actual me-109 type. I thought they just came up with something “Messerschmidtish”.


The Emil was the most "badass looking" of the 109 series. It just looks the part. When most folks hear the word Messerschmitt, the Emil is the image that comes to mind.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2020)

I built it so long ago. My aircraft spotting skills were from “studying” comic book illustrations back then. Now I have to review ME (BF)-109 variants...after studying up on 30-40marks of Spitfires. More homework.


----------



## gjs238 (May 21, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I built it so long ago. My aircraft spotting skills were from “studying” comic book illustrations back then. Now I have to review ME (BF)-109 variants...after studying up on 30-40marks of Spitfires. More homework.



Does that include Spitefulls too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 21, 2020)

OMG. Yeah, Spitefuls too, just in case. 
I’m reminded of that kid in class who told the teacher “you forgot to give us homework”.


----------



## gjs238 (May 21, 2020)

Look at the wheel spats - *B for Badass*

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

gjs238 said:


> Look at the wheel spats - *B for Badass*
> 
> View attachment 582368


Never mind the spats, how about those 37s? Now THAT'S badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (May 21, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> "Texaco nine seven, Hooker two six is precontact."
> "Hooker two six cleared to contact position. You're scheduled eight thousand pounds this tank, will that do it?"
> "Affirm, Texaco, good flow."


Talk about memories... During Enduring Freedom and Iraqi Freedom all of our tankers used oil company call signs. For security reason of course. Gulf, Texaco, Chevron, Phillips, Union 76, Sunoco and etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (May 21, 2020)

*Charlie is a badass*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 21, 2020)

gjs238 said:


> *Charlie is a badass*
> 
> View attachment 582370


Hey, isn't that the infamous "Bazookahopper"?
How about the Storchkiller Grasshopper?


----------



## chipieal (May 21, 2020)

I am showing my bias but either a P - 82 or a Tigercat. I like the idea of twin engines, maneuverability and one engine operation.


----------



## thom regit (May 21, 2020)

1) Stuka
2) Sturmovik
3) Sundry others


----------



## Admiral Beez (May 22, 2020)

thom regit said:


> 1) Stuka
> 2) Sturmovik
> 3) Sundry others


Stuka with those twin cannons.


----------



## PFVA63 (May 22, 2020)

Hi.
This may not count since, although it was produced during WWII, I think only a few were delivered before Japan's surrender, but I always have been "intrigued" by the looks of the BTD Destroyer (and the XSB2D it was based on(shown in the 3rd image)).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 22, 2020)

In one of the “World’s Worst Aircraft”, Ed Heineman (the designer) was quoted as calling it the “Turkey”.


----------



## Vic Nighthorse (May 28, 2020)

Torch said:


> Looks like he's smoking a joint...


You mean "rocking the ganj" - 'smoking a joint' is for non-bad ass looking dudes


----------



## Torch (May 28, 2020)

Vic Nighthorse said:


> You mean "rocking the ganj" - 'smoking a joint' is for non-bad ass looking dudes


Ganj of course...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2020)

The bent wing on a lot of aircraft does give it a bad ass look

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgf_666 (May 28, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I had that Emil, too! And the yellow Zero and the OD P40E, and the black (or almost black) FW190. Aurora was rugged as hell, but poorly detailed, and Lindbergh was fairly well detailed, but kind of flimsy. I would rate Lindbergh ahead by a nose, if handled carefully. I liked Monogram if I couldn't afford Revell, which was most of the time.
> What a blast!
> Cheers,
> Wes



But...that wasn't an Emil; it had an under-chin radiator, making it a Dora, or earlier


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 28, 2020)

pgf_666 said:


> But...that wasn't an Emil; it had an under-chin radiator, making it a Dora, or earlier


I beg to differ. This is the one I had.
Aurora 1/48 Messerschmitt ME-109 Famous Fighters of All Nations - (Bf-109), 55A-69
1/48 scale, under chin oil cooler scoop, underwing coolant radiators, looks like an Emil to me, (despite the sickly red color) though I admit Aurora's attention to detail wasn't exactly exemplary.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Denniss (May 28, 2020)

that looks more like a comic version than a real Bf 109, mixed-in features of multiple subversions.


----------



## SaparotRob (May 28, 2020)

Like I said, “Messerschmidtish”.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 28, 2020)

Denniss said:


> that looks more like a comic version than a real Bf 109, mixed-in features of multiple subversions.


Seriously subverted for sure.


----------



## Koopernic (May 29, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I beg to differ. This is the one I had.
> Aurora 1/48 Messerschmitt ME-109 Famous Fighters of All Nations - (Bf-109), 55A-69
> 1/48 scale, under chin oil cooler scoop, underwing coolant radiators, looks like an Emil to me, (despite the sickly red color) though I admit Aurora's attention to detail wasn't exactly exemplary.
> Cheers,
> Wes



Its a stylised Me 109 but I like it. It has an iconic 1950's feel. The most obvious oddities are 1 The split trail flaps used as radiator outlets are not there, 2 bombs are carried under the wing which Me 109 didn't do (but children like bombs). In those days there wasn't an internet to go into fine detail. In this case accuracy wasn't an objective of the kits market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (May 29, 2020)

I remember those kits. Every plane got two bombs under each wing. 109, Zero, P-40, Spitfire, didn't matter they all got two bombs under each wing. 

There was no internet but there were books, mostly by William Green. It took me several years of Christmases and Birthdays to get both Famous Fighters and both Famous Bombers books.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 29, 2020)

One year for Christmas my brother got the P-40 and I got the Spitfire, a dark pearly blue, if I recall.


----------



## pgf_666 (May 30, 2020)

XBe02Drvr said:


> I beg to differ. This is the one I had.
> Aurora 1/48 Messerschmitt ME-109 Famous Fighters of All Nations - (Bf-109), 55A-69
> 1/48 scale, under chin oil cooler scoop, underwing coolant radiators, looks like an Emil to me, (despite the sickly red color) though I admit Aurora's attention to detail wasn't exactly exemplary.
> Cheers,
> Wes



It's been a few decades since I actually saw the kit, but my parrity-error riden memory says that the chin scoop was way bigger than the boxtop shows; Dora class. At one time I was thinking of doing surgury to grraft it onto a Mono- Emil to make an almost acceptable D....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pgf_666 (May 30, 2020)

Oh, and for my nominee of most B/A aircraft of all time--the mere fact that they had a pilot who was crazy enough to ntaxi it still gives me nightmares!

The Kalenin K-7; a _real_ Flying fortress!

Dishonorable mentions:

Germany: He-111 Z towing a Me 231....ditto....
UK: Manchester--they had to throw it off of a cliff to get it in the air--again, crazy aircrew.

US: B-32. Ugly enough to make you surrender.

Czechoslovakia: Aero (I think) MB-200. I'd include a pic, but I don't want to risk my monitor....

France: D-520--especially the sea-plane version.

Remember, the topic is B/A _looking_ aircraft--the fact that some of these we too weakn to fight off a dead kitten doesn't count against them....

Australia: CA Boomerang.

U.K. That bloody 12 story high, fixed gear, biplane night bomber....(yeah, two British bombers)

Poland: PZLP-11 et famile....


----------



## pgf_666 (May 30, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Like I said, “Messerschmidtish”.



I thought it was a real piece of Messerschiest, myself....

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 30, 2020)

pgf_666 said:


> It's been a few decades since I actually saw the kit, but my parrity-error riden memory says that the chin scoop was way bigger than the boxtop shows; Dora class.


If you do a google images search for Aurora ME 109, you get a whole page of Aurora boxtops of various vintages. Some have enlarged chin scoops and no underwing radiators, and others are like the one I had, which despite being a hideous dark red color, was clearly* an attempt* at an Emil. They cranked those things out by the millions and probably reworked the molds several times. I think the ME was probably the most popular of that 1950s lineup, as every store that carried any kind of toys stocked it. I bought mine in a stationers store, who undersold the hardware store by 25 cents, Western Auto by 30, and the hobby shop by $.50! Was I a happy camper? You bet!
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## SaparotRob (May 30, 2020)

We went from most badass looking aircraft of ww2 to “fruity colored messerscheists”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (May 30, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> We went from most badass looking aircraft of ww2 to “fruity colored messerscheists”.


Getting there is half the fun! Where?
Wherever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (May 30, 2020)

The vaunted MB 2 with floats.
Can't find a pic to post.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (May 30, 2020)

"U.K. That bloody 12 story high, fixed gear, biplane night bomber....(yeah, two British bombers) " Could you expand on this a bit? My Google-jitsu is weak this Saturday.


----------



## Schweik (Jun 17, 2020)

redcoat said:


> The Beaufighter has been described as "two engines closely followed by an aircraft".
> 
> The Beaufighter has also always been a favourite of mine because my granny on my mothers side helped build them in WW2



Agree on the Beaufighter. That is a tough, pugnacious looking aircraft. And the records show they really put a dent in enemy forces. It's amazing how closely linked it was to the comparatively feeble Blenheim.


----------



## Schweik (Jun 17, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> B-26B
> View attachment 502073
> 
> Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'



Wow... great shot!


----------



## Schweik (Jun 17, 2020)

Love the thread, and particularly appreciate all the photos. I'm often struck by how some planes do just have that 'tough' look even though they may not always be the very best warplanes. I love the one where the B-26 navigator (bombardier?) looks like he's smoking!

I agree 100% on the Beaufighter, I think the Hurricane often looks badass, particularly the IIA with the 12 guns. Similar for the Typhoon. The comment about low-flying Me 109s looking like they are "looking for trouble and ready for it" on a Freie Jagd rings true. Fw 190s look tough as hell to it goes without saying. I agree B-25's and B-26s look pretty butch, and also with the SM.79, which to me is both tough and beautiful (albeit, at the same time definitely an ugly duckling.) I think a lot of the Italian planes have a pretty 'tough' look. B-24 does also look pretty tough but to me also always a bit like a UPS truck. P-47 of course looks tough, and the Corsair definitely threads that needle of tough and elegant, particularly all roughed up in the Pacific Islands. For me weathering often contributes to that tough look. Lancaster bombers look tough.











BF 110 - looks very belligerent to me









No big surprise, I have weakness for the P-40, particularly the later model ones operating in the MTO





The Sturmovik looks tough as nails to me





I know it's just a big goofy float plane, but CANT Z.506 looks tough



Late model B-17s with the extra turrets are pugnacious as hell looking. I never fully appreciated that until I saw one in person.





I think the Ki-43 looks pretty tough, and Japanese military aircraft in general especially when heavily weathered





I think Baltimore bombers look pretty mean too, for a light bomber1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (Jun 17, 2020)

I also kind of have a weakness for the Fairey Firefly even though I'm not a huge fan of the type (more because of how late it arrived than any other reason). They look tough to me.


----------



## swampyankee (Jun 17, 2020)

Of course, "tough" and "useful" aren't necessarily synonyms. The F3F always looked pugnacious (and missed facing enemy aircraft by only a few weeks). 

"Tough" (and effective, albeit not an easy aircraft), was the SB2C Helldiver. (Curtiss' Helldiver series all looked tough). 

The Blackburn Roc _looked_ tough but was pretty much useless.

The Hurricane looked tougher than the Spitfire. The Typhoon looked tougher than either. The radial-engined FW190s always seemed tougher-looking than the V-12 variants. 

I always thought the toughest-looking USAAF fighter was the P-40, followed closely by the P-47.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (Jun 17, 2020)

I would say the all time toughest of the war (for me) is the Beaufighter. Badass plane. And while it had it's limits, it certainly was useful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gjs238 (Jun 17, 2020)

Schweik said:


> Love the thread, and particularly appreciate all the photos.
> I think Baltimore bombers look pretty mean too, for a light bomber1
> 
> View attachment 585336



I love the planes that look super narrow when viewed from the right angle, like the Baltimore and Tigercat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 18, 2021)

For my money -- every square inch of sheet metal devoted to sliding through the air, every barrel devoted to spitting lead downrange --






The Me-262 looks like a flying shark, and it don't get no more badass than that. It has a deadly elegance:






The Stuka looks like a vulture getting ready to pick your bones clean. We don't need no stinkin' aerodynamics!






Of course, even vultures can retract their gear.



spicmart said:


> Most-badass-looking heavy bomber, the PB4Y-2 Privateer.
> Though I'd prefer the twin tails of the common B-24 Liberator.
> View attachment 582335



It's got a bathtub for every crew-member, that's how long the missions were!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jvettermd (Mar 18, 2021)

windswords said:


> Ok. The Most Beautiful Aircraft of WW2 has been a popular thread. What about the most "bad ass" looking plane? You know, the one that looks like it means business just sitting there on the hardstand or grass field?
> 
> My vote is for the P-47 Thunderbolt or a Hawker Typhoon loaded up with bombs and rockets. What do you think? What others would you nominate?
> 
> Wind Swords


Kannon Stuka Ju87---meant business and delivered the goods on many a T34 and KV1, IS2's also...


----------



## jvettermd (Mar 18, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> For my money -- every square inch of sheet metal devoted to sliding through the air, every barrel devoted to spitting lead downrange --
> 
> View attachment 616650
> 
> ...


Excellent choices...262 and Ju87....had a chance to sit in the pilot's seat of a Ju87D....I was very surprised by how large it actually was and how high above the wings the seating position was....the visibility was outstanding all around.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wlewisiii (Mar 18, 2021)

My choice - the A-20. Out in the pacific, down low in the weeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 19, 2021)

jvettermd said:


> Excellent choices...262 and Ju87....had a chance to sit in the pilot's seat of a Ju87D....I was very surprised by how large it actually was and how high above the wings the seating position was....the visibility was outstanding all around.....



I can only imagine, never sat in that seat myself but from pics it looks like one hell of a perch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2021)

jvettermd said:


> Excellent choices...262 and Ju87....had a chance to sit in the pilot's seat of a Ju87D....I was very surprised by how large it actually was and how high above the wings the seating position was....the visibility was outstanding all around.....



What Ju 87D was this?

There are only two surviving intact Stukas in the world. One in London, and one in Chicago (I have seen both). A third is being restored to flying condition at the moment.

The one in London is a G-2 (although it may have originally been a D-5 and converted to a G-2 during the war. The one in Chicago is an R-2.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2021)

There is an unrestored D-3 at the Military museum just north of Athens.
Unfortunately, I was not able to visit it when I was in Greece a few years back.


----------



## Timppa (Mar 19, 2021)

wlewisiii said:


> My choice - the A-20. Out in the pacific, down low in the weeds.



More information and photos:
The crash sequence of a U.S. Army Air Force Douglas A-20G-25 Havoc (s/n 43-9432) during an attack on Kokas, Papua New Guinea, on 22 July 1944.
Twelve A-20s from the 387th Bombardment Squadron, 312th Bombardment Group, attacked the Japanese barge depot and seaplane station at Kokas. 43-9432 (tail code “V”) was part of the last flight over the target.
This section was led by Captain Jack W. Klein (taking the photos), followed by 2nd Lt. Melvin H. Kapson (the other aircraft visible) and 1st Lt. James L. Knarr.
Approaching from the inland side, they dropped 115 kg bombs which can be seen exploding in the background.
Knarr’s aircraft was hit by anti-aircraft fire and crashed into the bay, exploding when it the sea.
He and his gunner, SSgt Charles G. Reichley, were killed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## msxyz (Mar 19, 2021)

I think that planes with air cooled engines look somehow more 'menacing' (badass  ) than planes with in-line engines: that big gaping hole on the front looks like a large mouth ready to devour everything in its path!

If I had to pick a plane that look 'badass' that would be the kawanishi N1K2, followed by the FW-190. I never really liked prop driven UK/US airplanes as far as 'looks' are concerned, though I do like vintage US jets up to the late '50s


----------



## Admiral Beez (Mar 19, 2021)

Tiger Moth bomber. It's the brave souls on board who are bad ass. BBC - WW2 People's War - Banquet Lights - 'Tiger Moth Bombers'

_"By June 1940...desperate measures were required to fend off an invasion of Britain. This became so serious that it was decided to fit bomb racks (8 x 20 lb bombs) to De Havilland ‘Tiger Moth’ training aircraft and an operation, code name ‘Banquet Lights’, Tiger Moths would bomb the invading troops."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 19, 2021)

The Piper Cub has more confirmed air to air kills than the DeHaviland Tiger Moth.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> The Piper Cub has more confirmed air to air kills than the DeHaviland Tiger Moth.


So it's nickname "Terror Moth" must not have come from it's combat prowess, I'm thinking...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 19, 2021)

From what I've heard, the Tiger Moth could have its issues on landing, where it could have a surprisingly hard pucker factor.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2021)

Tiger Moths don't land - they arrive !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Mar 19, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What Ju 87D was this?
> 
> There are only two surviving intact Stukas in the world. One in London, and one in Chicago (I have seen both). A third is being restored to flying condition at the moment.
> 
> The one in London is a G-2 (although it may have originally been a D-5 and converted to a G-2 during the war. The one in Chicago is an R-2.



Funny, I saw Chicago Stuka in the late 70’s, standing on its gear, and painted a dark grey green IIRC. I like the current paint scheme better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2021)

BiffF15 said:


> Funny, I saw Chicago Stuka in the late 70’s, standing on its gear, and painted a dark grey green IIRC. I like the current paint scheme better.



Nice


----------



## GregP (Mar 20, 2021)

When I saw the Chicago Ju 87, it was hanging from the ceiling, right next to a Boeing 727-100 that was ALSO hanging from the ceiling. The Ju 87 was impressive, but hanging a B-727 fropm the ceiling was almost as impressive, from a structural standpoint. At the time, I was studying to be an engineer and was VERY surprised to see the hangling B-727.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 20, 2021)

GregP said:


> When I saw the Chicago Ju 87, it was hanging from the ceiling, right next to a Boeing 727-100 that was ALSO hanging from the ceiling. The Ju 87 was impressive, but hanging a B-727 fropm the ceiling was almost as impressive, from a structural standpoint. At the time, I was studying to be an engineer and was VERY surprised to see the hangling B-727.


Sword of Damocles!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 6, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Here's another way Dave.
> 
> View attachment 572428


All that is missing is a the vanity license plate “Meatball”…

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 7, 2022)

gjs238 said:


> I love the planes that look super narrow when viewed from the right angle, like the Baltimore and Tigercat
> View attachment 585345
> 
> 
> View attachment 628537


the tigercat looks ah-1 thin!


----------



## CBSKY (Mar 7, 2022)

How did we make it this far without a 190?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 7, 2022)

How aDORAble! Ain't she cute?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## msxyz (Mar 8, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> How aDORAble! Ain't she cute?


Long nose FW-190s are nice, the original version with the radial engine not so much imho...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2022)

I know it's matter of personal preference, but I find the Fw190A (and F/G) much better looking than the Dora or Ta152.

That long nose just doesn't look right.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I know it's matter of personal preference, but I find the Fw190A (and F/G) much better looking than the Dora or Ta152.
> 
> That long nose just doesn't look right.


Pinocchio agrees!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Mar 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I know it's matter of personal preference, but I find the Fw190A (and F/G) much better looking than the Dora or Ta152.
> 
> That long nose just doesn't look right.


While I completely agree with you on the look, if'n I had to fight in one, I'm thinking D-13.


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> I know it's matter of personal preference, but I find the Fw190A (and F/G) much better looking than the Dora or Ta152.
> 
> That long nose just doesn't look right.


I agree, but, I also love USN Wildcats/Hellcats/Bearcats, too. Something about the way those blunt noses look….


----------



## drgondog (Mar 8, 2022)

When I think of 'formidable looking' my minds eye sees the YB-40, then drifts to the Pappy Gunn modified B-25s, then to the B-29. Nothing sez 'bad ass' more than 20KT mushroom cloud in the rear view mirrror.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2022)

It is a real shame the YB-40 and XB-41 projects didn't work out.

Aside from escort duties, they would have been perfect for hunting Ju88s and Fw200s near the Bay of Biscay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> It is a real shame the YB-40 and XB-41 projects didn't work out.
> 
> Aside from escort duties, they would have been perfect for hunting Ju88s and Fw200s near the Bay of Biscay.


Dude, preaching to the choir.


----------



## drgondog (Mar 8, 2022)

too slow

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 8, 2022)

We know. But doesn't the little kid inside you remember drawing B-17s with even more guns?


----------



## wuzak (Mar 8, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> It is a real shame the YB-40 and XB-41 projects didn't work out.
> 
> Aside from escort duties, they would have been perfect for hunting Ju88s and Fw200s near the Bay of Biscay.




Could the YB-40 could catch a Ju 88?

Maybe would serve better in that role as a mothership for some fighters.

Or just leave it to Mosquitoes....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Mar 8, 2022)

msxyz said:


> Long nose FW-190s are nice, the original version with the radial engine not so much imho...





GrauGeist said:


> I know it's matter of personal preference, but I find the Fw190A (and F/G) much better looking than the Dora or Ta152.
> 
> That long nose just doesn't look right.



I think the Fw 190A looks tough and brutal, just sitting on the ground.

I find the Fw 190D more attractive/elegant. 

But the OP was after the most "bad ass" looking aircraft, which he described as "the one that looks like it means business just sitting there on the hardstand or grass field". In that sense, the Fw 190A wins IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2022)

wuzak said:


> Could the YB-40 could catch a Ju 88?
> 
> Maybe would serve better in that role as a mothership for some fighters.
> 
> Or just leave it to Mosquitoes....


Like the Sunderland and B-24/PB4Y, the Ju88s come to you!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 9, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> It is a real shame the YB-40 and XB-41 projects didn't work out.
> 
> Aside from escort duties, they would have been perfect for hunting Ju88s and Fw200s near the Bay of Biscay.


Hands down, imho, the best YB-40 story is the hunting of Italian pilot Guido Rossi flying a captured P-38, by a LT. Fisher. It has everything sneaky bad guy stuff, awesome good guy stuff, of course there is some female drama, and a Red, White, and Blue apple pie and mama ending. 






The Phantom P-38


One of the more interesting stories in the MTO was of the phantom P-38, which was causing trouble for many crippled bombers. Beginning on June 4, 1943, a crippled bomber was coming back from a mission against the island of Pantelleria. The crew was considering bailing out of their bomber when...



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Hands down, imho, the best YB-40 story is the hunting of Italian pilot Guido Rossi flying a captured P-38, by a LT. Fisher. It has everything sneaky bad guy stuff, awesome good guy stuff, of course there is some female drama, and a Red, White, and Blue apple pie and mama ending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a great story, almost worthy of a movie, even.
But pure fiction by the master story teller Caidin - the only bit of truth is that the Italians did have a captured P-38 and it was piloted by Lt. Col. Tondi (who did attack a B-17G) for a short while before the low grade Italian fuel fried the P-38's engines.

The rumors of seeing an Italian P-38 several times in the area, including an attack on an American bomber (aside from Tondi's attack) was most likely the Savoia-Marchetti SM.91.


----------



## Denniss (Mar 9, 2022)

CBSKY said:


> How did we make it this far without a 190?


With that big fat air intake this is probably a very latewar special version like D-12/D-13 or Ta 152C


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 9, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> It is a great story, almost worthy of a movie, even.
> But pure fiction by the master story teller Caidin - the only bit of truth is that the Italians did have a captured P-38 and it was piloted by Lt. Col. Tondi (who did attack a B-17G) for a short while before the low grade Italian fuel fried the P-38's engines.
> 
> The rumors of seeing an Italian P-38 several times in the area, including an attack on an American bomber (aside from Tondi's attack) was most likely the Savoia-Marchetti SM.91.


That is a let down, a good story, but a major letdown, it does remind me of a line from the old John Wayne classic, The Cowboys…the very last line is what popped into my head, I left the rest of the exchange to add context..
Jedediah being the old chuck wagon cook embellishes his lineage for Charlie and the boys hired as cowhands


*Jebediah Nightlinger:*
Ohhh, children... My father was a brawny Moor, six feet six inches tall. He bound his head in a red velvet cloth
[hands knife to Slim and the boys relax, but listen]
*Jebediah Nightlinger:*
he wore a curved sword, forged from the finest Toledo steel. He captured a lady, bright and dark. he took her in his arms and wrapped her in a warm quilt and carried her off. They came to a castle and he battered down the doors with the trunk of an oak tree and KILLED EVERYBODY IN IT, just so they could rest the night. Later, while she slept, he walked the parapets... and became a king.
*Charlie Schwartz - Cowboy:*
[in awe] Is that true?
*Jebediah Nightlinger:*
If it isn't, it oughta be... 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## hundriver (Mar 12, 2022)

By definition, wouldn't the "most badass looking" airplane of WWII be the one that's about to shoot you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Mar 12, 2022)

hundriver said:


> By definition, wouldn't the "most badass looking" airplane of WWII be* the one that's about to shoot you*?


No, that would be the:

1. Number 1 threat
2. Scariest by default and proven by your heart rate
3. Has your undivided attention

Cheers,
Biff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 12, 2022)

Can’t argue with him! Even if he probably doesn’t know anyone who ever flew a Zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

I'd hate to be on the unhappy end of a B-25 strafer.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 12, 2022)

F+A=W

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 12, 2022)

Now I'm thinking about British dirigibles.


----------



## don4331 (Mar 12, 2022)

Цирк Вахмистрова (Shubikov's Circus)

Any bomber bringing its own fighters to the dance is pretty bad ass

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 12, 2022)

Or just plain bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 12, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 661103


Now THAT'S badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Now THAT'S badass!



It looks too startled to be scary -- that's a _WTF?!_ face, not an _I'mma-eat-you-for-a-snack_ face. I mean, look at those eyes, that's a housewife screeching at a mouse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 12, 2022)

I was gonna' say it looks like it's trying to cough up a fur ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I was gonna' say it looks like it's trying to cough up a fur ball.



lol, it's definitely got some hung ordnance in that maw.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 13, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> It looks too startled to be scary -- that's a _WTF?!_ face, not an _I'mma-eat-you-for-a-snack_ face. I mean, look at those eyes, that's a housewife screeching at a mouse!


In my experience, housewives don't screech at mice, they stomp them! If you're small enough to fit in that gaping maw, it's scary alright.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 13, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> In my experience, housewives don't screech at mice, they stomp them! If you're small enough to fit in that gaping maw, it's scary alright.



Killin' stuff was my job when the ex- and I were together, lol.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 13, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Killin' stuff was my job when the ex- and I were together, lol.


There were always a couple furry 4 legged mercenary troops around who monopolized the killing chores when they weren't keeping the lap warm.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> There were always a couple furry 4 legged mercenary troops around who monopolized the killing chores when they weren't keeping the lap warm.


Yep, had a crew of four here, too.

The master of territorial security passed from this earthly realm two years ago.
But during his reign, the mighty Bushido-san was the scourge of mice, packrats, gophers and moles.
He also saw foxes as intruders and chased them off. One fox sought to challenge his authority and Bushido killed it.
A Great Horned Owl also made the fatal mistake of selecting Booshy for dinner one evening - that did not end well for the Owl.
Even a Coyote felt his wrath, when one afternoon, it tried to snatch him from his beloved chair (seen in the attached photo) and suffered terrible facial injuries as a result, including losing an eye.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## slaterat (Mar 13, 2022)

Both the 109 and the 190 both look bad ass to me. I also like the car door typhoon it looks like a serious 1940s hot rod.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 13, 2022)

Another of the Sharkmouth Typhoon:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rob23 (Mar 14, 2022)

The Hawker Typhoon looked badass to me. The BF109 and ME262 reminded me of sharks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 14, 2022)

I must admit that I like the look of the Beaufighter too....especially when given 40mm cannon:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Mar 25, 2022)

Looks like somewhere near Sesame Street, with the photo being brought to you by the letter "a."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

😂


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 25, 2022)

GregP said:


> Looks like somewhere near Sesame Street, with the photo being brought to you by the letter "a."



It's like Kermit the Frog -- hungover, _sans_ coffee, with a seriously bad mood going on.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 25, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> It's like Kermit the Frog -- hungover, _sans_ coffee, with a seriously bad mood going on.


Hit reply accidentally. 
Okay, I can’t top that.


----------

